# Degree Attestation



## Alizawi (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello, 

Anyone know if Expat Docs is a legitimate company? I need to get my degree attested from the USA, and they claim to do it all. But I can't find any information online such as user reviews or feedback. Please advise..

Thanks


----------

